# Prozeß in Darmstadt gegen Gewinnbriefbetrüger mit 0190



## Aka-Aka (14 November 2013)

Die Taten liegen 10 Jahre zurück...

http://primavera24.de/nachrichten/200-000-menschen-abgezockt/50038


> Drei Männer stehen heute vor dem Darmstädter Landgericht, weil sie mehr als 200.000 Menschen um ihr Geld gebracht haben sollen. Laut Anklage nutzten sie eine 0190er-Nummer, um einen Schaden von mehr als 1,2 Millionen Euro anzurichten. (...) Sie sollen ihren mutmaßlichen Opfern per Post Gewinne versprochen haben.



s.a.(?)
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?4599-Letzte-Anweisung-f-uuml-r-Ihren-Gewinn-Abruf
s.a. (?)
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...DV-ABM-DMS&s=c1428fa629cea95b9b7c93c9018c6497

Ist Näheres bekannt?


----------

